
Drizzle - A Lightweight SQL Database for Cloud and Web - luccastera
https://launchpad.net/drizzle
======
mdasen
I'm not convinced that this is useful as a webapp data store.

What is needed for a webapp datastore? Well, in my opinion, it needs
replication and reliability above anything else. Drizzle doesn't offer that.

Drizzle offers a MySQL that will scale up a little further sot that you don't
have to worry about replication when you have 1M hits per month, but 2M.
That's not useful (to me). Partially because at that 2M point, you're in
trouble and I don't like that. Mostly because even if I don't need replication
for performance, I do need it for availability.

I don't mind if a datastore even removes joins. I want highly reliable, highly
available, highly redundant, highly scalable data storage. I guess that's why
CouchDB is more interesting to me.

------
newt0311
From earlier news: No views, no stored procedures, no prepared statements,
trigger, and who knows what else.

Seriously, THIS IS NOT A DATABASE.

~~~
azsromej
It's well suited to a certain class of applications, specifically web apps.
I've never needed the things you list and I'm not the only one.

~~~
henning
More generally, there are basically two kinds of apps that connect to a
database: "application databases" that are the primary or sole user of a
database and use it for all their persistence needs, and "integration
databases" that are one of many interacting with the database. Web apps
usually work with application databases. AFAIK Martin Fowler coined this
terminology/distinction, see
<http://martinfowler.com/bliki/ApplicationDatabase.html> .

For application databases, usually having any kind of view/stored
procs/triggers/prepared statements is a smell that you're conflating business
logic with persistence.

